# Raffle for AS Member "Tree Monkey" - 30+ prizes worth over $6,000!



## redbull660 (Mar 25, 2016)

Many of you have been on the receiving end of generosity through these forums- via information, goods, services, or even from a benefit. One of the many purveyors of these benefits has been Scott, a.k.a. Treemonkey.

As some of you may have heard Scott just suffered a heart attack a couple of days ago. Being self-employed in this day and age, he is facing some uncovered medical expenses. Guys, Scott has paid it forward for years helping us all out with his forward thinking, innovative porting methods, sharing his thoughts and ideas on gaining chainsaw performance, and by contributions of his own to fundraisers like this.
I ask that you please help out a fellow CAD brother in his time of need by contributing what you can.

Mastermind, myself and SarahDodgeGeek have started a Gofundme page for Scott. All contributions will go to helping Scott pay some of his medical expenses. All funds will go directly to Scott so there is no middleman.

here is the GoFundMe link pretty simple - just need a credit card. 

www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3

If you want to send a check...
Scott Kunz
s-6825 state road 27
Augusta, WI 54722


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 25, 2016)

Very unfortunate to read this. Scott, you're in prayers for a speedy recovery. I'll put pen to paper as far as bills go, and send funds to the GoFundMe site later today. Get well soon.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about Scott- I'll send some good will via Gofundme when I get to work.


----------



## zogger (Mar 25, 2016)

Glad to help! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## weimedog (Mar 25, 2016)

You can also help by watching his video's and supporting his YouTube channel... some priceless knowledge on display there. We can all pray for a speedy recovery and do what we can to help while he is down..

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSoBgXOb2FBRgc3xTZarGLA


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 25, 2016)

There will also be a raffle to support the cause with a few nice items donated so far.
As per normal the go fund me donations will also count toward the raffle.
GWS Scott.


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2016)

redbull660 said:


> Many of you have been on the receiving end of generosity through these forums- via information, goods, services, or even from a benefit. One of the many purveyors of these benefits has been Scott, a.k.a. Treemonkey.
> 
> As some of you may have heard Scott just suffered a heart attack a couple of days ago. Being self-employed in this day and age, he is facing some uncovered medical expenses. Guys, Scott has paid it forward for years helping us all out with his forward thinking, innovative porting methods, sharing his thoughts and ideas on gaining chainsaw performance, and by contributions of his own to fundraisers like this.
> I ask that you please help out a fellow CAD brother in his time of need by contributing what you can.
> ...


Get better soon @tree monkey !!!

Let me see if I might have something for the raffle.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm truly sorry to hear about this. I surely hope he can pull through this, and get well soon!!


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 25, 2016)

Don't go sending your saddle home yet tree monkey, too much knowledge still with you that will benefit saws for years to come. Get well soon sir and prayers sent from Central Oregon!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 25, 2016)

More well wishes from the West


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's the list so far, for those of you only seeing this here... 

1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2016)

@sarahdodgegeek please see updated list 

1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6)Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks, svk! There was another addition elsewhere, so I've snuck that one in as well. 
Here's a new revised list:

1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6) Stihl MS260, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP). Pictures coming soon.[
7)Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2016)

We need to get monkey back on his feet. Far as I know he's the only builder within driving distance of us!


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 26, 2016)

For the past week I have been running a TreeMonkey 2153.
A click charge is no problem.


.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, sadly, there is no speedy recovery from a heart attack, not in the usual sense. Starting about a week and a half after, there's walking, walking, and more walking. You can stop when you've burned through about 8 pairs of shoes, 500 pairs of socks, and 4 ipods. Maybe  

http://www.chss.org.uk/heart-inform...overing-at-home-2/home-exercises-and-walking/

And not so much doing much of anything with a heavy, more or less static load on the heart like moving heavy things, wielding a 90-120+cc chainsaw,etc. 
Add in dietary changes, not smoking(or I should say, jonesing for a nic fix for the next 9 months), plus keeping track of all the pills, and dealing with the side effects. Oops, bruise the size of a dinner plate? Better get that coumadin scrip adjusted.  

As longevity increases, plus post heart attack survival, everyone's gonna get to deal with this eventually. If not directly, then because someone close to you is having to deal with it. Besides having to lose major and minor vices, for guys, it's gonna be pride that's the biggest kick in the ass. See a pile of heavy stuff that needs sorting? Nope! Not unless you wanna die. Stuck lid on a jelly jar? Whole lotta nope! 

Luckily, lots of lightweight fiddly stuff relating to chainsaw mods and repairs that can be done. As long as one wears a respirator when dealing with gasoline, solvents, etc, etc. Moving twigs, small branches, maybe. Logs, nope! 

Then of course, stress reduction is also a good idea. Annoying people in your life who won't leave you alone? Time to invest in an electric cattle prod.  Annoying squirrels skittering on the roof? But too slow to plink them with a pellet rifle? Remember, you got blood thinners now. Crush up 3-4, mix with peanut butter, and leave where the squirrels can get em. Friends and neighbors mooching cigarettes? Hey, let em have the rest of your stash, and the stash of anyone else in the house. You don't need em, and they'll get to where you are before they know what hit em. lol!


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Mar 26, 2016)

svk said:


> We need to get monkey back on his feet. Far as I know he's the only builder within driving distance of us!



Figure a good 2-3 months for anything left in the pipeline. Don't want him to rush, blood thinners tend to make the fingers puffy and numb. Which would make handling a dremel/die grinder for any precision work kind of a bad idea. Not to mention the other kinds of medication side effects. Whoops! Where did all these extra parts come from?


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Figure a good 2-3 months for anything left in the pipeline. Don't want him to rush, blood thinners tend to make the fingers puffy and numb. Which would make handling a dremel/die grinder for any precision work kind of a bad idea. Not to mention the other kinds of medication side effects. Whoops! Where did all these extra parts come from?


Of course he's not out of the woods yet but the main thing is he's still upright after the attack. I have a few good friends who weren't granted the second chance. 

Listen to the doc and things should be looking up.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Mar 26, 2016)

svk said:


> Of course he's not out of the woods yet but the main thing is he's still upright after the attack. I have a few good friends who weren't granted the second chance.
> 
> Listen to the doc and things should be looking up.



Good news is, your friend is dealing with well established medicine. Not something that's 1 in 500,000-million where they, just in the last 10 years, reduced deaths post op to under 30% after the first year.  Small wonder that people took their chances with bouts of hypertensive crisis(usually leading to stroke/heart attack).

http://www.memorialregional.com/services/endocrine/hormonally-active-adrenal-tumors.cfm
http://www.medicinenet.com/pheochromocytoma/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3094542/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertensive_emergency


But good news everybody! There's now an understood biological basis for this!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berserker

Not so lucky for my cousin's daughter, who racked up at least one conspiracy to commit/attempted homicide before they found what made her nutty. But, she's slightly more chill now that the tumors are gone. Just the same, ain't gonna loan her my chainsaw any time soon.


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Good news is, your friend is dealing with well established medicine. Not something that's 1 in 500,000-million where they, just in the last 10 years, reduced deaths post op to under 30% after the first year.  Small wonder that people took their chances with bouts of hypertensive crisis(usually leading to stroke/heart attack).
> 
> http://www.memorialregional.com/services/endocrine/hormonally-active-adrenal-tumors.cfm
> http://www.medicinenet.com/pheochromocytoma/
> ...


Don't want to muddle up this thread too much but unfortunately the widow makers still happen unexpectedly.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 27, 2016)

Another fine addition to the list comes from the crew at Boyd's outfit power! (Yes, send em some business, guys, they are great to work with, AND generous!)
- 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 27, 2016)

1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6) Stihl MS260, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP). Pictures coming soon.[
7) Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK
8) 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 27, 2016)

Get well soon Scott.
I had a HA in 04, got two stents and cut over 1000 cords and 150,000 or so ft of hardwood and building logs since then, plus all the other donkey dinking around I've done.
Nobody is down and out till they say they are. Just as one can have intestinal constipation, one can have constipation of the veins that lead to the heart. No Biggy, just a glorified hangnail, regardless of what they say.
Hang in there Scott! Better days are ahead. Trust me. Three months transpirre where you may be in denile about what happened, but that is a normal part of the recovery. The best years are ahead of you. Just don't do too many of their drugs. The heart, like every other muscle is meant to work hard. They told me in intensive care I'd never pick up a saw again . Fook that! I'm to inlove with my 385.
John


----------



## JeffGu (Mar 28, 2016)

I sincerely hope he is back on the board and well soon.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Mar 28, 2016)

Worst case he has to use one of those little 30cc saws for a time until he's fully on the mend. That could lead to a whole new level of inspiration on modding.


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Worst case he has to use one of those little 30cc saws for a time until he's fully on the mend. That could lead to a whole new level of inspiration on modding.


Pipe it!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Worst case he has to use one of those little 30cc saws for a time until he's fully on the mend. That could lead to a whole new level of inspiration on modding.


LOL!!! Yeah True, I happen to be lucky enough to have one of is port jobs on a 288XP!!!!! Wow is all I can say!!! that thing is a beast!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 31, 2016)

List update: 
1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6) Stihl MS260, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP). Pictures coming soon.[
7) Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK
8) 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9) 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from David Young


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Bump it up!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

List update

1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6) Stihl MS260, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from Dieselfitter.
7) Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK
8) 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9) 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from David Young
10) 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 1, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Bump it up!



Was there ever a end date set on this one for Scott? I read both threads = ok scanned quickly and didnt see it. 

I just want to make sure I dont miss helping and get in on this one too.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

None yet!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Another list update... I'm sensing a savory theme, here... ￼ 

1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind
2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples
3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave
4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154
5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6) Stihl MS260, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from Dieselfitter.
7) Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK
8) 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9) 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from David Young
10) 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from quietfly!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 3, 2016)

Bumped,I'm in!


----------



## MarcS (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Scott, hope he's on the mend. Seriously is there anyone who is a finer saw mechanic and porter out there?...doubt it. Haven't cut a stick of firewood all winter and have been meaning to stop at the shop this spring to get some things. Kudos to everyone who has donated...I don't think anyone wants to bid on a 40 year old Jonsereds which is what I'd have to throw in, haha. I'll be bidding on the 2083!


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2016)

Can I help out with the drawing for this one? Then I can rig it to make sure I win number 5!!!


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey guys this is the official Raffle Thread for Scott Kunz a.k.a Tree Monkey. He just suffered a heart attack. Here is the full thread here - http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-a-scott-kunz-suffered-a-heart-attack.295204/

We've got some great items up for raffle! -
*****************************************************
1) Mastermind ported MS660 - from Mastermind

2) Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from lwhaples

3) Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from Definitive Dave

4) 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from Scott0154

5) 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne

6) Stihl MS260, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from Dieselfitter.

7) Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from SVK

8) 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power

9) 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from David Young

10) 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks

11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from quietfly!
************************************************************

So here is how it works.

For each $10 donated it counts as 1 chance. @sarahdodgegeek is keeping track of all the entries.

Donations can go to -

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3

Check directly to Scott - (please let Sarah know you sent a check and amount to Scott)
Scott Kunz
s-6825 state road 27
Augusta, WI 54722

or PM @sarahdodgegeek with any payment questions

The Raffle ends JUNE 3rd 2016. Winners will be announced either June 3rd or 4th.

In any case if you have any questions. Please PM myself @redbull660 , @sarahdodgegeek , or @Mastermind

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thread Stickie needed. I axed a mod to do dis.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow how cool hope Scott is feeling better. I will donate mid mo th if that works, regardless of if raffle is on still.


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2016)

Just a thought to those running this: I've found the most successful fundraisers have both raffle and auction items (like they did for adk Stihl). I think at the end of the day what matters most is getting bucks to the monkey.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Apr 5, 2016)

I donated under my screen name and would like in on the raffle. Sending positive thoughts his way.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 5, 2016)

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws, correct?
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug I will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size, style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump
I'm in!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 6, 2016)

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws


GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 7, 2016)

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind

GoFundMe - [URL='http://www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3']www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3[/URL]


----------



## J. Talley (Apr 7, 2016)

I'll be getting in on this one, it made my mouth water reading that list lol.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 7, 2016)

J. Talley said:


> I'll be getting in on this one, it made my mouth water reading that list lol.



Nice Husky you got their J Talley!!!


----------



## LittleLebowski (Apr 7, 2016)

Sarah, sent you a PM.


----------



## J. Talley (Apr 7, 2016)

The 576? Cuz I know you can't be talking about the 240. The dog only got sent to me to work out some bugs, he wasn't treated real well when he was younger... Thanks though!


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ours wasn't either but he's good now... You don't love that 240?


----------



## J. Talley (Apr 7, 2016)

Not yet, so I'm gonna dremmel it till I do or I kill it. It's a wanted dead or alive kinda thing I think.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Apr 9, 2016)

I have to say I'm VERY impressed with the community spirt here. I'm on several forums of various interests in Australia and I have never seen people get togeather and fundraise like I do here. When I saw the Hurricane Katrina after marth on the news a few years ago I thought what a crap place the USA is. Well I was wrong you guys should be proud of yourselves . Despite all the heated arguments we see here people do care and get behind their own when the chips are down. Well done keep it up!


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Apr 10, 2016)

Donated $35 and put him up over $3000. Hell yes. Hope you're doing better sir. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 10, 2016)

Woop woop! Thanks for contributing to the cause!!


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Apr 10, 2016)

So I just read the rules after donating *so much for reading the instructions beforehand....*. Seeing as I donated 35, does that mean I'm entered 3 times per this rule : 

"For each $10 donated it counts as 1 chance. @sarahdodgegeek is keeping track of all the entries."?

I don't honestly care. I'm more worried about giving to someone in the community that needs the help but now I'm curious.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 10, 2016)

Your assessment is correct, sir. And thank you for your donation!!


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know how it is when health sidelines you. I try to give evenly when I can on this forum. This group does more than any other that I've met on the different forums I've joined. I'll see if I can give more at the end of the month after I've paid bills.


----------



## svk (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any update on how monkey is doing?


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 10, 2016)

I was down at his place last tuesday. seemed to be tired but in good spirits. I cut some wood for him, also did some testing on my 661, and we took apart my 661 to get ported. I didn't see him light up once.  Did have some mtn dews though! lol

I think he said he's not supposed to lift more than 10lbs.


----------



## svk (Apr 10, 2016)

Well that is as good considering!


----------



## bpankratz (Apr 11, 2016)

Best wishes get better! I hope it helps!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for everything so far, folks! This is awesome!!!

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from site owner HL Supply


GoFundMe - [URL='http://www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3']www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3[/URL]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 12, 2016)

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky 
Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from exSW


GoFundMe - [URL='http://www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3']www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3[/URL]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 13, 2016)

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from a forum site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh


GoFundMe - [URL='http://www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3']www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3[/URL]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 14, 2016)

List update!! 
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RR2'ed & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from a forum site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw


GoFundMe - [URL='http://www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3']www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3[/URL]


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 17, 2016)

List update!!
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade BBQ sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RiverRat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Oman18, and ported by @ajmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from a forum site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw


GoFundMe - [URL='http://www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3']www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3[/URL]

Hey @sarahdodgegeek 

Fixed my Screen Name, Best wishes to Scott And thanks to all who are part of this,,, This is a great place!!!!


----------



## wde_1978 (Apr 24, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Worst case he has to use one of those little 30cc saws for a time until he's fully on the mend. That could lead to a whole new level of inspiration on modding.


Dolmar PS-220TH / PS-221TH / PS-222TH // Makita DCS230T / DCS231T / DCS232T - 22,2cc , 2,5Kg

Must feel like a toy! 

Best wishes on his recovery!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey, fellas, I know it's that time of year where we all start coming out of our garages and doing stuff outside.... Don't forget about the guys that make that outdoor stuff more productive and downright fun!! Treemonkey had done a ton for many!! 
Don't wanna be a nag, but I guess I'm gonna be a little bit.... Come on, guys! Let's keep this thing going- don't lose momentum now!!


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe a bit of perverse humor to gain some interest. Like a sick game I call, "Beat my High Score".  




Nothing like the tail end of a berserker rage to zing those numbers up. But the good news is, even though a couple of employees were VERY deserving of a painful death, I let that one slide.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 25, 2016)

[emoji12]


----------



## wde_1978 (Apr 26, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Maybe a bit of perverse humor to gain some interest. Like a sick game I call, "Beat my High Score".


Not bad, but although I can not prove it, I can do better (worse).
On a workplace ordered systematic health check the doctor got 210/170 out of me, not that I'm proud if it. 
Odd thing is I was just sitting in the waiting room awaiting my turn. 

I stopped drinking coffee (for the most part) that day, but I am not on meds.

I just have to think about my workplace of 21 years and my blood starts to boil!


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 27, 2016)

I am just adding a comment so I can find this bugger in about a week when I get back from being out of town. We need some good luck in our community. I love these raffles but hate that they are the result of someones misfortune.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2016)

Sweet! We hit $4000 today! Sure would love to see another $4k  
Y'all are awesome!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2016)

List update!

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) @S Tebo

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## Philbert (May 2, 2016)

List update! (from @sarahdodgegeek)

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @RiverRat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @Quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...)@S Tebo
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from @Greenthorn

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3

Philbert


----------



## Brian Carlson (May 5, 2016)

Wish you a speedy recovery Scott.


----------



## Derf (May 5, 2016)

I just donated. I hope Scott gets well soon. He's a real asset to this forum.


----------



## BGE541 (May 6, 2016)

Tag for payday!


----------



## Greenthorn (May 6, 2016)

I would like to add something to this raffle if there's interest. @sarahdodgegeek


New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2016)

**** Two Separate Threads Going on This Raffle***
*
And confusing, since they have similar titles. How about we all mosey over to the 'other' thread?

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-heart-attack-20-prizes-only-10-entry.295620/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2016)

*Redundancy Alert. Also Duplication Notice!*

Similar thread going here on A.S., aside from other sites. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-a-scott-kunz-suffered-a-heart-attack.295204/
I posted a note on that thread to move folks here. Maybe Mods can work some magic?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2016)

*Thread is Worthless Without Pics?*

Not totally, but hard to tell a pork shoulder from a ported saw; or a chain grinder from a super scraper, let alone allowing participants to salivate over saws in addition to meat prizes. I propose asking prize contributors to post photos of the items that they are offering, to generate a little more buzz.

I'll start:

*MSA Full brim safety helmet*, with ratchet suspension, attached hearing muffs, and detachable, mesh, face shield. Shipped in the continental USA.








(Empty STIHL bar and chain oil carton not included - this is a raffle donation, not an estate sale!)

Philbert


----------



## JeffGu (May 6, 2016)

Yeah... if it was an estate sale, I'd be PMing everybody else telling them your dog puked in it and that you have head lice, so I could get the price down.


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2016)

I assumed that everyone would be asking about the STIHL bar and chain oil carton. Guys on this site are very good at spotting things in photos . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk (May 6, 2016)

Perhaps a merge?

@TonyK


----------



## JeffGu (May 6, 2016)

Philbert said:


> ...everyone would be asking about the STIHL bar and chain oil case...



True... it's like being at a farm equipment sale. You'll see a guy with an ancient grain truck full of really nice stuff priced at half what it's worth, but everyone will be trying to get him to sell parts off of the truck!


----------



## TonyK (May 7, 2016)

Thread merged. I hope it didn't make too much of a mess of it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 7, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Thread merged. I hope it didn't make too much of a mess of it.


What the heck does this even mean?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 7, 2016)

We're close to $5000, folks! Let's kick it up a notch!!

Here's your Saturday list update!

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## Del_ (May 7, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> What the heck does this even mean?



It means combined into one thread. Sorted by time and date posted.


----------



## Philbert (May 7, 2016)

Del_ said:


> It means combined into one thread. Sorted by time and date posted.


Sorta like a Jedi mind merge . . . . .?

Philbert


----------



## TonyK (May 8, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Sorta like a Jedi mind merge .



Just like that but with a mental midget doing the merging. Because it does it by time and date stamp it will often wreak havoc on the flow of the thread.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 8, 2016)

Just so y'all know... I may have been away here and there, but I AM keeping the master list of stuff, and throwing it out across all 3 sites.... There's enough folks who are only in one place, out are banned from others, so I'm just trying to get the biggest bang for the buck. 

Now. If only everyone wouldn't realize that and donate at each thread.... 
[emoji12]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 11, 2016)

It's seems we've lost some momentum[emoji26] 

Come on, folks! We're $85 short of $5000!!

Here's your latest list update!

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno (can you please post a pic, Nuno?)

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 11, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I assumed that everyone would be asking about the STIHL bar and chain oil carton. Guys on this site are very good at spotting things in photos . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Ya Think?????? LOLOL!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 12, 2016)

Large flat rate filled with used chains of interest? Normally sell them $10 a loop.


----------



## JonCraig (May 12, 2016)

Donated. Hope Tree Monkey is feeling better soon!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 13, 2016)

It's seems we've lost some momentum [emoji26] 

Come on, folks! We just finally hit $6000!!

Here's your latest list update!

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...)@S Tebo
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from @Greenthorn
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your in store purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno (can you please post a pic, Nuno?)

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## nomad_archer (May 13, 2016)

Does this run until the end of the month?


----------



## Greenthorn (May 13, 2016)

Drawing will be June 4 evening.
as per Sarah quote


----------



## unclemoustache (May 14, 2016)

Well, I don't come to the Chainsaw forum hardly at all, but I'm glad I did. I'll take a few tickets, (Signed in as Josh Peterson) and when my name is drawn three times, I'll generously take only two prizes. 

Get well soon, Scott!


----------



## USMC615 (May 16, 2016)

Put me in this Monkey business...I'll offer the same three choice options as Hoskvarnas' raffle...your choice...New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon.

Sarah, please update when you get a chance and add my choices if you would. Thank you.

Will sling some jingle to the donate site here shortly. I'm kinda behind the power curve coming off a 2 week sentence to ban camp, making big rocks into little rocks. Is what it is fellers.

Hope everything is going good for you Scott...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 17, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Sarah, please update when you get a chance and add my choices if you would.



It is done. Thanks for all you do-it's appreciated!!

The List:
1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615


GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 19, 2016)

Alright, blow the dust off and yank out some dollars! You've only got a payday or two left till this thing shuts down!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 19, 2016)

TTT 

Finally got in to help Scott alittle. 

June 4th it ends at?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 19, 2016)

That, sir, is correct! Thank you for your donation!


----------



## tbone75 (May 25, 2016)

Gotta hang on till the 1st. This once a month tard thing sucks at times. LOL But I " WILL " be in !! Plus I just found out bout this !! I don't get out much these days .


----------



## hanniedog (May 25, 2016)

Well just put in a donation so outta the way ladies and gents i feel lucky.


----------



## tbone75 (May 28, 2016)

Finally got in on the fun ! 

Get well soon Monkeyfart .


----------



## BGE541 (May 28, 2016)

Donated $50 hope you are recovering well.

Reed


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 29, 2016)

Well, now ya broke $6,000. We should celebrate by cutting down a tree full of spotted owls.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 29, 2016)

Sweet!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 1, 2016)

We've got a challenge from user onan18... we take the total to $9k, hell bring it to $10k!!! We're close to $7 with a free previous day's left.... let's make him raise the total!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 1, 2016)

Woop woop we are over $7000!!! Only $2000 more to go till bonus time!


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 1, 2016)

tbone75 said:


> First Dave saw has a problem , not sure WTF to do , use it or not ? Blasted the crud out to see how deep it was . What yous guys think ?
> 
> Cleaned up couple plugs while I was playin . LOLView attachment 506044
> View attachment 506045
> ...




Ok, I poked my nose into some metallurgy stuff, closest I found was something called cavitation fatigue.
http://slideplayer.com/slide/3442076/ Should be slide 19. 

I'm not really sure what the hell you can do about it, because once you get erosion down to a certain point, it's just a spiderweb of defects waiting to shatter. 
If you grind down an area flat and stain it, you are REALLY not gonna like what you see. 

Only references I found as to repairs were vacuum impregnation, and nano-ceramic coating. A little too Jimmy Neutron for this crowd. Maybe roust up someone who's good at repairing magnesium or aluminum rims.


----------



## dieselfitter (Jun 1, 2016)

tbone75 said:


> First Dave saw has a problem , not sure WTF to do , use it or not ? Blasted the crud out to see how deep it was . What yous guys think ?


Smear some epoxy in there?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 1, 2016)

Which saw is this?

Philbert


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 2, 2016)

dieselfitter said:


> Smear some epoxy in there?



Maybe, the 4 wheelers guys crack open their crankcases a bit, and use something like Tra-Bond 2122, or Six10 epoxy for repairs. Biggest consideration would be, will any repair "fail safe", or relatively safe. If a bunch of fuel oil mix blows out the bottom of a crankcase, I don't suppose it's the end of the world. Unless you're in the middle of a forest fire.  Having the crank and the piston shoot out at some random direction when going a full 10k rpms, that'd be just a BIT more exciting.  

Don't really think the bottom end of the crankcase does much in the way of load bearing. Trying to visualize where the load stress would go from the chain, and then back. Nope, no caffeine going. Not a clue.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 2, 2016)

This saw will eventually be sold to somebody to use, the pics look more gruesome on the computer than on my phone, I am gonna send John a freshly powdered crankcase to use.
MS460

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3

Lets add a few Tools to the raffle
1.)universal custom CNC stihl style case splitter with adapter nuts, no crazy stihl specific cutouts and will fit near any studs and spacing
and another very clever new tool in my toolbox
2.) decompression valve installer and remover, OEM Stihl tool fits over the valve with narrow wall so you don't have to pull the plastics etc to install and remove valves and plugs
raffle them together as one item.
Dave


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## tbone75 (Jun 2, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Which saw is this?
> 
> Philbert


MS 460 , and sure didn't mean to post it in here !!!!! No idea how i did that ? If a mod could move it anywhere would be great !
Sorry for that !!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 2, 2016)

tbone75 said:


> MS 460 , and sure didn't mean to post it in here !!!!! No idea how i did that ? If a mod could move it anywhere would be great !
> Sorry for that !!


Thanks! I was really confused!
(But I was also hoping that there was a rebuilt MS460 in the raffle prizes that I had overlooked!)

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 2, 2016)

By popular request...

List with pictures... gonna try my best here... I was sure there was a butcher block pic, but I couldn't find it... probably missed one out two others. Unfortunately I can only post 20 images at a time, so I've got to break it up. 

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind














2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples













3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154




5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne




6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.







7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @SVK




8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young







10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 2, 2016)

11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!










12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204




14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204







15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68




16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws




17. 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power)
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun




19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37







20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 2, 2016)

21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW




22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh




23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]







25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]




26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert










27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14




29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details in his original post!






GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 2, 2016)

Btw... all you fappers will have till noon CST to empty your wallets into this thing. We're only about $1200 away from bonus time!! (A generous donors will take it to$10k if we all can collectively get it to$9) Would be so amazing to hit the $10k mark on this!! Scott's never gonna ask for it but dangit, I am. This guy has helped so many in so many ways!! I bet we all have a story of our own or know someone who does about Scott. 

He's worth it. And I suspect he could really use it. 

If you do nothing else, keep him in your prayers- he ain't out of the woods yet. 

Thanks all... I'll step off the soapbox now.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 3, 2016)

How do we buy tickets?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 3, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How do we buy tickets?






redbull660 said:


> here is the GoFundMe link pretty simple - just need a credit card.
> 
> www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning, folks! Good progress last night! We're knocking on the door of the $8000 mark! Sweet!


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 3, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How do we buy tickets?



For each $10 donated it counts as 1 chance/ticket. Another way stated - for each $10 donated your name goes in the pot.

*Raffle will close on Sunday June 5th at Noon.* Sarah will start drawing names a few hours after that.


update: almost to $8k !!!


----------



## Schmams (Jun 3, 2016)

Have been away from AS for quite some time, alas my interest in older chainsaws is back. So I am reacquainting myself with the site and all the cats that contribute and stumble onto this thread to raise money for "tree monkey". Solid community to say the least. Only right for me to pay it forward. Speed and health with your recovery good man!

PS - just picked up a solid Makita 6800i over lunch...I am still giddy.


----------



## mooke (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 3, 2016)

Schmams said:


> Have been away from AS for quite some time, alas my interest in older chainsaws is back. So I am reacquainting myself with the site and all the cats that contribute and stumble onto this thread to raise money for "tree monkey". Solid community to say the least. Only right for me to pay it forward. Speed and health with your recovery good man!
> 
> PS - just picked up a solid Makita 6800i over lunch...I am still giddy.


You did very good !!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 3, 2016)

Almost forgot to donate when I was looking at this the other day, finally got around to it. Over $10k donated so far, pretty awesome, haven't been on this site very long but obviously that shows there are a lot of good people on here and in the chainsaw community.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 3, 2016)

Nah, this is just a way to keep people from spending all their money on chainsaw stuff. So we can have a drawing, and acquire, more chainsaw stuff.


----------



## n240sxguy (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow! That went up fast. I made my measley donation 2 days ago, and it's gone up $3k since! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, never donate at a point where you might get the ball rolling again, dilutes the odds.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow. Very cool. Great promo tool, Onan18. We are officially over $10,000!!! Keep it coming ladies and gents! Less than 2 days left!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome - just awesome!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> Wow! That went up fast. I made my measley donation 2 days ago, and it's gone up $3k since!


_DO IT AGAIN!!!_

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 3, 2016)

Philbert said:


> DO IT AGAIN!!!
> 
> Philbert


Q t l a


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah, just donated $50 to the Go Fund Me site...please add my 5 winning raffle tickets to the pool. Thanks, Jason.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok, folks. Let's bring it home. Y'all have less than 18 hours to go... pull up the couch cushions and count your change, let's do this!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 5, 2016)

Good morning just donated $20 to the go fund me page. Sarah please add my entrees! Come on guys get in before it ends!

Dan


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

So. Here it is, noon o'clock, CST. I've been bustling around doing house cleaning, and I'm really not 100% ready to pull the names... so here's the deal: I'm gonna finish making sure I have everyone- I've got the spreadsheet to use for randomized name pulling all set up, just gotta be sure I have the last few names on there and run a double check. When I'm all ready, I'll post that it's time to start watching for your name! Shouldn't be too long, but if you're one of those people who wait till just after the last second to do something- today's your lucky day.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok. Here we go. I'm drawing now. All y'all are cut off from the raffle now- but don't let that stop you from contributing the cause!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Alright, here we go. 
Here's the list. (I cant say I'm disappointed about the 1st name on the list... ) I've drawn 100 names. hopefully that covers us for a while. 
Start pickin, fellas... Remember - there's 25 t-shirts as individual prizes, so choose wisely. I've got to step out for a few minutes, but I'll be back. 
Onan18
GCJenks204
leadfarmer
Andydodgegeek
beavis331
Shea McPherson
S Tebo
zach hyer
Mike Miser
Tim Kohler
Craig Kozak
Jeff Villwock
Matthew Olson
Redbull661
Sam-tip
Jon Fluharty
srcarr52
psuiewalsh
hoskvarna
danders
n240sxguy
Rich Norman
Mike Czar
Vince Westphal
Mark Greear
Michael Baudoux
Echoshawn
stihlguy
Elect6845
Chvtec33
Mastermind
Pullinmypullan
big t double
wehtjns
Riverrat2
rburg
earache
CaptaineHaddoc
Steve NW WI
Jose ASTS
SteveSS
JetMD
Barb Blodgett
Brian Carlson
Josh Peterson
Rodney Witmer
malk315
Tor Raymond Haagenson
Tom Burton
Roadfxr
Brian Johannessen
Struggle
Fred Von Stein
Mark Kohler
JeffGU
Michael Toath
Brian Larson
SOS Ridgeride
John D King
plcnut
Aaron Oldenburger
dave53223
tpagel
USMC615
Jacob J
mainewoods
Rudedog
Jason Trible
Stumpy
Todd Kinneston
Andy Smith
David Campbell
nixon
Heath Eidson
Ross Claypool
Brad Swenson
Clint Graham
Backtroller
Mdavlee
Todd Mahy
david young
Duce
Jason Wolthuis
Dan Mandella
James Shaffer
wildroamer
Dallas Davis
Steve Kajala
Odin
jonsered raket
burkesw
Mike Bridges
Brandon Wirsig
Dan Larrivee
BGE541
tntblaster14
magnumitis
Gixxerjoe04
big t double
Tim Kohler


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

By the way, in case anyone really feels they need it, I did video the randomization. I'd just rather not spend the time to upload it if I don't gotta


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 5, 2016)

Well if you can't trust Sarah then who?


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Gcjenks is up next. Onan went with the 288 them it's leadfarmer on deck

1. Mastermind ported MS660 - from @Mastermind
2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
17. TAKEN 288XP donated by Mike Smith/Smith Equipment Repair, Monroe GA. Rebuilt by @Onan18 and ported by @Mastermind (Parts donated by @Spike60 @Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power) TAKEN by onan18
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok, just had a good reminder, not everyone's in my head. 
It's 1st come 1st served. Onan was first drawn, he picked first, and so on. Please, all, try to keep an eye so we're not waiting too terribly long for any single selection. Hope that helps!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2016)

Congrats to the winners, and best wishes to Tree Monkey!

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2016)

Just wondering, did you guys get my payment of $50? I did it a few days ago but it's not showing on my bank statement.

I've never done the Goat Fun Me thing before.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Did you use valleyfirewood, or what name would I look for. I'm not at home to look at my computer right this second


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Did you use valleyfirewood, or what name would I look for. I'm not at home to look at my computer right this second



Nathan Dionne


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Leadfarmer is up


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

2. Super pretty stock Jonsered 2083II - from @lwhaples
3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
12. 262xp donated by @Onan18, and ported by @jmssaws
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws

18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2. 

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Beavis, you're up, then Shea...

3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws

18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2. 

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## Derf (Jun 5, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners and to raising a fat wedge to help Tree Monkey! 
Question : If there are 100 winning names drawn, but only 32 prizes (+25 tee shirts), aren't there more winners than prizes?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Can't get nothin past you, can we. Yes, sometimes people pass... I figured 100 should cover us for around 60 prizes no problem. When they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Alright, here we go.
> Here's the list. (I cant say I'm disappointed about the 1st name on the list... ) I've drawn 100 names. hopefully that covers us for a while.
> Start pickin, fellas... Remember - there's 25 t-shirts as individual prizes, so choose wisely. I've got to step out for a few minutes, but I'll be back.
> Onan18
> ...


Give this a little bump


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Nathan Dionne


I'm sorry to say I don't see your name or handle in the last 10 days.. There were a few anonymous donations of $50, so it's possible you did that, but I don't get those names at all. [emoji26]


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm sorry to say I don't see your name or handle in the last 10 days.. There were a few anonymous donations of $50, so it's possible you did that, but I don't get those names at all. [emoji26]



Recount recount! Someone call Rosie O'Donnel!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm sorry to say I don't see your name or handle in the last 10 days.. There were a few anonymous donations of $50, so it's possible you did that, but I don't get those names at all. [emoji26]


I sent it this past week. I asked how to buy tickets and someone replied with the info. It was done whatever day that was (can't seem to find that post now).
Guess it didn't go through, I'm not sure.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> There were a few anonymous donations . . .but I don't get those names at all.



I thought that the names of anonymous donors, and their comments, still went through to the organizers and recipients. 

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I thought that the names of anonymous donors, and their comments, still went through to the organizers and recipients.
> 
> Philbert


Not that I'm aware of... kinda part of that anonymous part, I suspect.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Not that I'm aware of... kinda part of that anonymous part, I suspect.


Thanks. Good to know for future raffles!

Philbert

P.S. Thanks for all of your work in organizing this and keeping things on track!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Thanks. Good to know for future raffles!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> P.S. Thanks for all of your work in organizing this and keeping things on track!


I know I had one person who accidentally went anonymous, and reached out to me to see if they could still get in on it. They were able to amend their comments to properly reflect their un-anonymous intent... 

But to your point- I consider anonymous to mean I'm donating but no one needs to know who have how much. 

I imagine there are all kinds of reasons someone may want to do that, and it ain't none of my business to know it. [emoji4]


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah I'm not sure what happened. It gave me a screen that it went through.

Also I had donated a large flat rate box of chain loops, who won it?


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 5, 2016)

Well gee, there goes my 2 out 1080 chance of winning a T-shirt or some oil. 

I think in the real world though, that only translates to one pill bottle of generic lasix for old Tree Monkey though.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Well, seems we at least confirmed that there was not a gofundme that got lost, but valleyfirewood has still generously offered to add the flat rate box of misc chain to the prize list. First class. I'll get you an updated list shortly. If anyone knows beevis, will ya hit him up please


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
5. 1 fully cooked Smoked Beef Brisket W/homemade sauce & next day air shipping (Feeds 18-20 winner supply's the side fixins of their choice} From @riverrat2 & Wife Suzanne
6. Stihl 026, previously owned by Chity Avitar(RIP) from @dieselfitter.
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws

18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2. 
33. large flat rate box of chain loops from valleyfirewood!

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

Does anyone know beavis331? Please let them know we're waiting on their pick


----------



## stihlguy (Jun 5, 2016)

Is there a limit on waiting for someone to pick? I'm 27th on the list and have to work tomorrow. Just sayin'.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

stihlguy said:


> Is there a limit on waiting for someone to pick? I'm 27th on the list and have to work tomorrow. Just sayin'.


I hear ya. Although I think it every time, we never had one before, and this could be his work day, too. Ya might have to check in on lunch break. [emoji2]


----------



## n240sxguy (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm #21, and I don't plan on doing anything at work tomorrow except following this thread.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

We've got movement!! 

Here's the next 5, as a reminder... 

S Tebo
zach hyer
Mike Miser
Tim Kohler
Craig Kozak

3. Oregon 520 chain grinder NIB - from @Definitive Dave
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154

7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws

18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
20. a 100' roll of Oregon chain from the site owner HL Supply
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2. 
33. large flat rate box of chain loops from valleyfirewood!

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm #82 and just glad to be able to help! I'll still be watching close see who choses what!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

S Tebo took the grinder from Definitive Dave...

zach hyer
Mike Miser
Tim Kohler
Craig Kozak
Jeff Villwock


----------



## wehtjns (Jun 5, 2016)

Well I can't complain, glad to help out and that is what is most important. But I'm 34 on the list so I'll be bringing up the caboose.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 5, 2016)

Actually got on the list, but at 97, don't think that many people will pass stuff up haha. But hopefully helping someone out will send good karma my way, always like having good karma on my side


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

At the rate were going... you never know- there may be new stuff to pick from by then! 

Mike Miser, you're up!

4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
29. Handmade butcher block. From Nuno
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2. 
33. large flat rate box of chain loops from valleyfirewood!
34. Blitz / stihl tank/toolbox from hyerzach! 

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 5, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Actually got on the list, but at 97, don't think that many people will pass stuff up haha. But hopefully helping someone out will send good karma my way, always like having good karma on my side



Hey, could be worse, crazy things could happen wherever you go, like, constantly.


----------



## n240sxguy (Jun 5, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Hey, could be worse, was once so sick, I went to sleep figuring I'd never get up again. Woke up around 5am in the morning, felt like I was 20 years younger. Go into the office, and people are like, hey, did you know ******* got hit by a car and died? Accident scene was maybe 150 yards away. Uh, ok... So, not sure what the hell happened there, don't really wanna think about it. A few times, maybe that's kinda weird. Similar things 30, 40, 50 times.. REALLY don't wanna think about that. But, I can eat Little Caesars products products with no problems, mostly anyway. Being out in sustained daylight more than 8 hours, not too good. And churches do not catch fire and explode when I cross the thresholds. Although 3 of em did schism before I arrived, and there were maybe 6-10 people in a building made for 300-400. Then the string of tornadoes less than a week after I took the bus from Michigan to Washington(followed the path I took). The jewish center shooting a day after I was aimlessly wandering in that neighborhood. The West Palm Beach anthrax thing around the same day I visited that post office. The Bellevue crane collapse.. Was a truck full of crisco in Ohio that splattered the interstate an hour before I got there. Around the same time those girls escaped that bus drivers dungeon in Ohio. A day later there was just a crazy SUV crash on I-80 outside of Chicago, looked like it sheared in half.
> 
> So the crazy and improbable usually happens whenever I'm around. Which is the sort of "luck" most sane people do not want. lol!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey, gotta liven things up with a few crazy stories.  Otherwise watching paint dry would be more exciting.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2016)

Dieselfitter is up next! I woulda spoken for him based on our conversation last night, but then a couple more prizes got added..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's what's left: 
4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
8. 100ft roll of Oregon 72LGX chain from the crew at Boyd's Outdoor Power
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
13. Lightly Used Stihl Rollomatic ES 25" Guide Bar c/w 2 used but never sharpened 84DL 33RS chains from @GCJenks204
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204
15. Bench mounted chainsaw vice from @Mycamaro_68
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
19. Stihl 046 case crank fully powdered and new bearings and good crank shaft ready to add top end and oil pump from @Glock37
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
30. Winner's choice: New Fiskars X27, new Fiskars X25, or new Logrite 30" Hookaroon, from USMC615
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
32. 1 case Mobil 2T racing oil premix (6 qts) for air cooled engines from riverrat2. 
33. large flat rate box of chain loops from valleyfirewood!
34. Blitz / stihl tank/toolbox from hyerzach!

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2016)

Dieselfitter took the chain from Boyd...
Our next contestants...

Craig Kozak
Jeff Villwock
Matthew Olson
Redbull661
Sam-tip


----------



## Philbert (Jun 6, 2016)

If / when someone picks the helmet I donated, please PM me with: your site name; 'real' name; and mailing address, so that I can send it out to you. Probably a good thing to do with each of the prizes and donors.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone know Craig Kozak? No handle was given against his donation.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 6, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Anyone know Craig Kozak? No handle was given against his donation.



I believe he's probably a Wisconsin local based on this diagram.







.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 6, 2016)

My birth name may be joe but my friends just started calling me Craig Kozak


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> I believe he's probably a Wisconsin local based on this diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've given him a jostle on Facebook


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2016)

Ok, guys. We've had progress. I'm actually on vacation, and gonna step away from all of this to enjoy some time with company. I'll check in at bed time. But y'all gonna have to figure out out without me for a few hours. 

Matthew Olson
Redbull661
Sam-tip
Jon Fluharty
srcarr52
psuiewalsh
hoskvarna
danders
n240sxguy
Rich Norman
Mike Czar
Vince Westphal
Mark Greear
Michael Baudoux


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 6, 2016)

Just wanted to explain the box o chains a bit.

We have several pails of good but used chains, I'm going to pack up a big flat rate with chains out of a pail. Most common are chains in the area of 16-24" long, I'm sure out of the probably 40lbs of chains you'll find plenty you can use and pass on the rest to others.
May end up with a few junk chains but I'll try to look through them so it's just good ones (will need sharpened though)
We sell the used chains after I sharpened them for $5-10 ea so probably gonna be $2k worth of chain in the box. I'll try to get it packed up tomorrow, I have to go get a box first.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 6, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> I believe he's probably a Wisconsin local based on this diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havn't seen such as that since I.C. Engine class back about 1966.

The math drove me nuts.[emoji12]


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 6, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> I havn't seen such as that since I.C. Engine class back about 1966.
> 
> The math drove me nuts.[emoji12]



Was in my facebook feed, just swapped something out so it didn't look like we web stalked him to locate his contact info.  

Even though, 2 minutes and his life history was laid out. 

Here's another amusing one.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jun 7, 2016)

@srcarr52 You sir are at Bat.

@psuiewalsh is on deck.

@hoskvarna is in the hole.


4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154
7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @svk
9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young
10. 10# of Burnett dairy cheese of your choosing (or if you don't know what to get, we'll pick some good stuff for ya), delivered to your door- from the Dodgegeeks
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @Quietfly!
14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204

16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh
23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
25. New Spencer Logger’s Tape Model 950DC from [/USER=395]@Greenthorn[/USER]
26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking.
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14
31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details and pics in Dave's original post!
34. Blitz / stihl tank/toolbox from hyerzach!


----------



## Mattyo (Jun 7, 2016)

Valley Firewood @ValleyFirewood PM sent w/ address


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 7, 2016)

We've had some good action... 
Next on the list:
hoskvarna (I'll pm him, he's trying to put up his new shed, for those of you who saw that thread...)
danders (I've got his pick, in case he's not around)
n240sxguy
Rich Norman
Mike Czar

Here's what's left, lots of great stuff, with pictures where available:
List with pictures:

4. 25 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154





7. Ducks Unlimited special edition buck knife and sheath from Black River Trading Company- from @SVK




9. 40" L x 30-42" Stihl chaps from @David Young




11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!










14. Stihl Hoody & Mug (will wait until a winner is selected to order the Hoody to get the right size), style may not be exactly as shown but of equal value from @GCJenks204







16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws




18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun




21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW




22. 25" 404 .063 stihl mount bar and chain from @psuiewalsh




23. 5/8" Super Scraper (perfect size for saw work) @Black Dog Chainsaw
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]







26. MSA Full brim safety helmet from Philbert







27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
28. one case of Amsoil Saber 3.5oz. bottles (I mix with 1.1 gal. of fuel for 40:1) shipp to the lower 48. From jk14




31. Two ultra handly tools:
- a custom CNC universal case splitter with adapter nuts - fits all sizes and spacings of studs...
And - an OEM Stihl decompression valve installer and remover. From Definitive Dave- see the wonderfully articulated details in his original post!




34. Blitz / stihl tank/toolbox from hyerzach!








GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll take #9 stihl chaps. Sorry I'm late but been busy. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## hseII (Jun 7, 2016)

B
U
M
P


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC615 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alright...have shipped the item the gentleman chose of my 'Winners choice of three items' to him. He'll receive it Fri, Jun 10. Again, another awesome raffle for a great cause. I think I'm about #64 or so in the drawing, maybe I'll end up with one of those 'monkey business' t-shirts.

Scott, hope every day that goes by, you're doing better and better. Take care of yourself brother and updates will be greatly appreciated by all.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 8, 2016)

OK, just to keep things moving along, just bump those of us who are farther down the list up to the top. Anyone who posts next gets to choose next, and so on.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 8, 2016)

Sounds good, Uncle! I'll take a Tree monkey T-shirt.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 8, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 8, 2016)

Good idea! Me too!


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 8, 2016)

Funny Stache...lol!. Good one.


----------



## svk (Jun 9, 2016)

Still a lot of good loot left!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jun 9, 2016)

Will try and get this one up to date with the other thread...

@echoshawn has requested one of the Tree Monkey T-Shirts. Please PM @Scott0154 to confirm sizing and shipping. 

@stihlguy is up
@ELECT6845 is on Deck.
@Chvtec33 is in the hole.

4. 1 of 24 Treemonkey shirts from @Scott0154[/USER]

11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @Quietfly!
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking.
34. Blitz / stihl tank/toolbox from hyerzach!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jun 9, 2016)

@glock37 chose the knife from @svk please get together in PM's to make arrangements.

Thanks


----------



## svk (Jun 9, 2016)

GCJenks204 said:


> @glock37 chose the knife from @svk please get together in PM's to make arrangements.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent!


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice pick glock37 I was hoping to luckout on the knife very nice donation @svk .


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 10, 2016)

Alright, ALRIGHT, let's move it along here, folks. Cripes, I go on vacation and y'all make almost no progress!! 
Here's your latest (thanks gcjenks for trying to keep the bus moving)
Next up:
stihlguy
Elect6845
Chvtec33
Mastermind
Pullinmypullan
Prizes left:
List with pictures:

4. 24 Treemonkey shirts (Assuming these will be 25 separate door prizes) - from @Scott0154




11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!










16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws




18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun




21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW




24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]







27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. 
34. Blitz / stihl tank/toolbox from hyerzach!








GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## SteveSS (Jun 10, 2016)

@stihlguy - you're up


----------



## Philbert (Jun 10, 2016)

Quite an effort Sarah; herding cats across 3, separate forums!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Quite an effort Sarah; herding cats across 3, separate forums!
> 
> Philbert


No doubt! She deserves a nice door prize just for doing that.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 10, 2016)

svk said:


> No doubt! She deserves a nice door prize just for doing that.


Troof!!...Agreed.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 11, 2016)

[emoji4] aww, shucks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 11, 2016)

Will try to pack up the chains today. Sorry been real hectic between finishing up a logging contract, regular shop stuff, home stuff and my health issues.

I actually fell asleep all dirty last night. Sat on the bed to take off my socks to go shower and that's the last I remember. Woke up around 4 with the dog laying on my feet.


----------



## Mattyo (Jun 11, 2016)

K

Get some rest man


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok. Back on track... as a reminder, when your name is up to pick, all you need to do is reply on the thread. That way, the next person can see what's been taken in case someone like me isn't around to provide an updated list. 
Speaking of, here's who's up:
Chvtec33
Mastermind
Pullinmypullan (you're almost there!!) 
big t double
wehtjns
Riverrat2
rburg
earache
CaptaineHaddoc
Steve NW WI

And here's the list-still plenty of goodies left!!! 

4. 1 of 23 Treemonkey shirts - from @Scott0154
11. Smoked pork shoulder prepared and FedEx'd to your door from @quietfly!
16. New Holland XL jacket (shipping from UK paid by donor) from @ajschainsaws
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from Cut4fun
21. Dolmar branded,3/8 .050 20" small mount Husky Laminated Oregon bar (with half a tank on it) from @exSW
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. (This is for saw shop product)

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## svk (Jun 12, 2016)

How on earth is 11 still standing?

Is that stebo offering all for one person or are those separate prizes?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 13, 2016)

svk said:


> How on earth is 11 still standing?
> 
> Is that stebo offering all for one person or are those separate prizes?


I know right? That would have been an awesome dinner!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 13, 2016)

All boxed up, just under 45lbs.


----------



## Mattyo (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 13, 2016)

You're up, Mr Mastermind!


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 13, 2016)

Next in line...... @earache


earache
CaptaineHaddoc
Steve NW WI
Jose ASTS
SteveSS
JetMD



4. 1 of 20 Treemonkey shirts - from @Scott0154

18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from @Cut4fun

24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) @S Tebo

27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. (This is for saw shop product)

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## earache (Jun 13, 2016)

Well, since I currently have a 372 at Scotts shop having him port it, I would take #27, then apply it to that port job, or other goods while I am there picking it up... But, if someone behind me would use #27, and it would increase Scotts business by someone new buying something from him, then I would gladly trade them #27, for 1 of a #4.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 14, 2016)

@CapitaineHaddoc

Steve NW WI
Jose ASTS
SteveSS
JetMD

4. 1 of 20 Treemonkey shirts - from @Scott0154
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from @Cut4fun
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) @S Tebo

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jun 15, 2016)

@Jose A.S.T.S. You are Up
@SteveSS You are on Deck
@jetmd You are in the hole.

4. 1 of 18 Treemonkey shirts - from @Scott0154
18. Quart of Klotz KL-200 original techniplate oil from @Cut4fun
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars... (Anyone else saying that to the time of the 12 days of Christmas? Bet you are now...) @S Tebo


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jun 15, 2016)

The next group of names includes some without user names. If you know this person please let them know what is going on.

Barb Blodgett
Brian Carlson
Josh Peterson
Rodney Witmer
malk315
Tor Raymond Haagenson
Tom Burton
Roadfxr
Brian Johannessen
Struggle
Fred Von Stein
Mark Kohler
JeffGU
Michael Toath
Brian Larson
SOS Ridgeride
John D King
plcnut
Aaron Oldenburger
dave53223
tpagel


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 16, 2016)

earache said:


> Well, since I currently have a 372 at Scotts shop having him port it, I would take #27, then apply it to that port job, or other goods while I am there picking it up... But, if someone behind me would use #27, and it would increase Scotts business by someone new buying something from him, then I would gladly trade them #27, for 1 of a #4.






Greenthorn said:


> Next in line...... @earache
> 
> ...
> 27. $50 towards your purchase at Kunz woodworking. (This is for saw shop product)...



Hey, guys, the intent of#27 is for saw shop product. Not port work, with the goal being to bring business into the shop.
I'd prefer it that way, if possible, if not, that's cool. I'll just send Scott a check for $50


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 16, 2016)

GCJenks204 said:


> The next group of names includes some without user names. If you know this person please let them know what is going on.
> 
> Barb Blodgett
> Brian Carlson
> ...


I've got barb Blodgett covered


----------



## Derf (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm #11, Derf = Fred


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 16, 2016)

Getting down to the good stuff! Brian Carlson is next...

4. 1 of 16 Treemonkey shirts - from @Scott0154
24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]

GoFundMe - www.gofundme.com/t3vu6cd3


----------



## hseII (Jun 16, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Getting down to the good stuff! Brian Carlson is next...
> 
> 4. 1 of 16 Treemonkey shirts - from @Scott0154
> 24. 10 chains a sharpened, 4 to 6 gun blued bars [/USER=534]@S Tebo[/USER]
> ...


BUMP!!


----------



## earache (Jun 17, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, guys, the intent of#27 is for saw shop product. Not port work, with the goal being to bring business into the shop.
> I'd prefer it that way, if possible, if not, that's cool. I'll just send Scott a check for $50


Totally understand that. Theres plenty there I need in addition to the ported 372. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't know if Brian has chimed in yet, but I'm after him and I'll take a T-shirt. Large, if you got one.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, folks. Brian Carlson has had more than adequate time. Here's the list, let's git er done!!

Josh Peterson
Rodney Witmer
malk315
Tor Raymond Haagenson
Tom Burton
Roadfxr
Brian Johannessen
Struggle
Fred Von Stein
Mark Kohler
JeffGU
Michael Toath
Brian Larson
SOS Ridgeride


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 21, 2016)

See post 241 for Josh. Rodney's up!


----------



## Derf (Jun 25, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, folks. Brian Carlson has had more than adequate time. Here's the list, let's git er done!!
> 
> Josh Peterson
> Rodney Witmer
> ...



I dont monitor this thread every day, so I hope in about 8 posts when my name comes up I can grab a t-shirt from Scott0154. I don't want to hold this thread up. 
Thanks Scott, and thanks Sarah!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 25, 2016)

it's all good! Glad to have your'order'


----------



## brian99574 (Jun 29, 2016)

I see my name. Brian johannesssen. What did I win?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 29, 2016)

brian99574 said:


> I see my name. Brian johannesssen. What did I win?


If the bar bluing is still available at that point, you may choose that, otherwise you'll be there proud owner of a fancy new shirt!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 29, 2016)

Should be current list...
Roadfxr
Brian Johannessen
Struggle
Fred Von Stein
Mark Kohler
JeffGU x 
Michael Toath
Brian Larson
SOS Ridgeride
John D King


----------



## brian99574 (Jun 30, 2016)

If bar bluing is available I'll take it, if not a t-shirt will do fine. Size x large.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 1, 2016)

Brian Johannessen just scored the bar bluing! So all the rest of ya get a sweet shirt. I'll figure out how many got left & ask for your addresses - everyone listed above should be good, just gotta be sure there's not more.


----------



## Derf (Jul 8, 2016)

Update on t-shirts?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 8, 2016)

Working in the master list right now... Did you pm your address info to me or Scott?


----------



## beavis331 (Jul 9, 2016)

I would like to thank Tim. We were able to make a connection through his friend Troy so I could pick up the chitty avatar 026 today. Thanks again Tim and thank Troy for me as well. Also thanks to everyone who put this raffle together, your work is appreciated. Last but not least. Scott, I only know you by reputation but I still hope you continue on a swift road to recovery.

Oh and here is a couple pics.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 23, 2016)

Update on the shirts again?


----------



## Derf (Aug 27, 2016)

Got my shirt! Thanks


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey - I just realized I never got my shirt. What's up?


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 6, 2017)

Guess what finally arrived today??


----------



## svk (Apr 6, 2017)

unclemoustache said:


> Guess what finally arrived today??
> View attachment 571033


Gotta love the USPS. Better late than never. 

I wore mine on Sunday.


----------

